# Help!- Clomid weight Gain / depression



## Blondie99 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Hi everyone,

I have not posted on here for a while but have been having a sneeky peek!
Apologies for the rant in advance   ! I need some advice please as I'm feeling really low and helpless and no-one seems to understand...

Basically I have PCOS and have just finished my first cycle of 50mg Clomid-  as I didn't ovulate. I also take Northestorone to induce a period for ten days each cycle (I am currently at this stage and waiting for AF to start 100mg).

However, I have gained 1 stone in weight since starting my first cycle of treatment some 6 weeks ago . I wish I could say that I enjoyed a lot of nice things to cause it but I haven't! I was always a biggish girl but lost over 3 stone in weight about 2 years ago and have maintained it through diet and excercise as my job demands a degree of fitness. As I am quite short (5'2"), getting my weight down to 9.7 - 10 st was healthy for me but now I am touching 11 stone and the only thing I am doing different is my fertility treatment! Even at my previous weight, the consultant told me I am clinically overweight and should try to reduce my weight as a priority but they felt that they would start treatment as I wasn't excessively overweight. God knows what they would say now ! Ive increased clothes size and my confidence has really taken a knock. I feel really depressed as it feels like a vicious circle! I want a baby so I have to maintain a healthy weight for fertility treatment, yet the treatment makes me gain weight ! I excercise every day, eat very healthily etc but nothing helps. Now so many people have been commenting on my weight gain, I feel so sad and cry a lot   . I wouldn't mind the weight gain as result of BFP as I would have a reason for it but I simply cannot go on gaining weight at this rate . I now eat minimal calories and cut out all carbs to try to reduce my weight as advised and the extra weight I have gained since then! 

Has anybody else experienced this from Northestorone / Clomid? If so, have you found a diet etc that works whilst under treatment?

I am about to go on to 100mg on cycle 2 as 50mg had no effect. I have read that if Clomid does not cause you to ovulate, it can be used in conjuntion with Metformin to boost the effects and this also helps with weight gain. Again has anybody else had experience of this?

I am not due to see the fertility clinic for another 2 weeks, but I will discuss this with them then as I really am feeling low. I may consider taking a break after this cycle to bring my weight down to a healthy weight again to start again. What a nightmare in addition to all those other horrid side effects!

If you have got this far, I am sorry for being so negative and appreciate you taking the time to read this.

Big Hug

Claire  *


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Claire. Yes, metformin can help Clomid work more effectively and also help women with PCOS who are insulin resistant lose weight or control their weight better. Might be worth discussing this with your consultant? 

I started Clomid at 50mg last May and introduced metformin in June. After not oving on my 2nd Clomid cycle my consultant upped my dose of Clomid to 100mg. I tried desperately to lose weight , but the only thing that helped was follwing a Low GI diet (but also counting calories strictly and keeping a diary of everything I ate) and 30 minutes exercise every day. I lose a stone and then became pg. I'm still on metformin until the risk of m/c has reduced, as it can help reduce the risk of m/c in women with PCOS. 

Hope this info helps, and there's a diet thread at the top of the board where you'll get lots of tips and support.

Good luck hun.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Blondie99 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Hi Rosie,

Congratulations on . Here's wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!   

Thankyou for your advice...ill try sticking to low GI as well as calorie counting. Congrats on losing a stone . May I ask how long it took you to lose that weight and what excercise you found effective? I stick to jogging at mo but am open to new ideas! 

Ill definately speak to consultant about metformin at next appointment. Its certainly worth a discussion otherwise Ill end up huge!! 

I didn't see the diet thread but will check it out now.

Many thanks for your kind response

Claire x*


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi claire
Come and join us on the diet thread. There a couple of girls on there with pcos and we're all very supportive of each other. Here is the link:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86852.new#new


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Claire,

  I know how you feel about the weight thing. I've got PCOS too and was told at my first appointment that PCOS A - causes weight gain and B - makes weight very hard to lose and was THEN told that because I was overweight that they wouldn't treat me until I'd got my BMI down to their target     It took me about a year, but I got it down and have just started 100mg of clomid.  To be honest I'm not really sure how the weight (about a stone and a bit) came off in the end - nothing worked for ages and then suddenly it just started to shift.  I too did the no carb in the evening thing and started walking alot more, but it really seemed to me as if the something just suddenly clicked somehow.  I've been worried too about gaining more weight on the Clomid, as I don't want to have to stop tx for to have to try losing weight again.

I don't know much about the metformin, other than the diet cons telling me that he wouldn't prescribe anything for me (assumed he meant that) to help me lose as I had so little to lose. Well, what's "little" to him was bloody loads and really difficult for me   They also recommended the GI diet as it's sposed to be very effective for us PCOS girlies.

Sorry, just realised I've rambled on and on  

Really hope you get on OK hun - we're always here for a rant/chat if you need it.

Good luck  

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Blondie ..I have put on over a stone too since being on clomid and was gutted ..but going back to WW next week to try and get some of it off again !!

Good Luck with your GI diet x
Cat


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Blondie99 said:


> *Hi Rosie,
> 
> Congratulations on . Here's wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!
> 
> ...


Thanks hun. I honestly had totally given up after 7 cycles of Clomid but on the 8th it worked. I don't know if losing a bit of weight helped It did take me about 5 months to lose a stone, but I was more than happy with that as it's more than I'd been able to lose in over 2 years. I actually bought a treadmill cheap of t'internet as had lots of trouble finding an exercise I'd stick to. I found that I could just nip on for 30 minutes at the start of each day and then couldn't make excuses not to use it. I didn't run, or jog, just walked fast on it , but it really helped.

Best of luck hun. I think at the end of the day it's just finding what works for you and sticking with it. I even bought 2 items of clothes in a size 12 determined to get into them for summer - but defo won't be able to wear them now.

Take care.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Blondie99 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Hi everyone and thanks for your replies...

Rosie...well done on losing that weight  . Ive been going out walking for an hour in the mornings and then a run in the evenings so I just hope that by introducing the GI diet Ill start to see some results!   

Cat...so im not going mad!!! It is the Clomid that increases our weight!  Ive just started my second cycle of clomid which has been increased to 100mg. Just hope it doesnt mean double the weight gain!  I lost all my previous weight on WW a few years ago and kept it off (until now) but I find it hard to get to all the meetings due to shift work. Good luck to you though...I lost 3 stone on that!

Nix...it seems that the weight thing is a vicious circle!!! Well done you though as something worked!!! Wishing you loads of luck on your first clomid cycle. My top tip would be to take a BIG glass of water to bed with you as I suffered terrible thirst in the middle of the night and hot flushes!  

Flowerpot....Thanks for diet thread...I will take a peek .

Big hugs and to you all

Claire x*


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I started on thursday hun so at least back on the road ..it feels quite scary that I am putting on weight so much but they reduced my metformin which I wonder if that has something to do with it I was on 1500 and they reduced me to 1000mg..might contact them and see if I can go back to 1500mg

Good luck hun
Cat x


----------

